# 1974 Ibanez Telecaster



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Posting this for collectors. You don't see to many of these come up for sale often. Even after all my shopping in Japan I've not seen one. 





__





Для просмотра нужно войти или зарегистрироваться


Смотрите публикации, фото и другие материалы на Facebook.




www.facebook.com


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

That not a deal ... very expensive.


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

That is an oldie. Much Mojo.

You'd really have to be looking for one to pay anything close to what he wants.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Cool guitar but waaaaay over priced.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I never stated it was a good deal.


----------



## GeorgeMich (Jun 6, 2013)

Great play wear on that neck. Very cool.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

It thought commenting on prices in a non positive way, was not consider polite. At least it wasn't in the olden days on the forum??


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Robert1950 said:


> It thought commenting on prices in a non positive way, was not consider polite. At least it wasn't in the olden days on the forum??


That’s in the “For Sale” section where it’s members selling stuff. This is to post links to outside ads. Either to give a heads-up for a good deal or to discuss/ridicule prices or descriptions, etc.


----------



## wayne086 (Jan 22, 2010)

Annnywaaaays,these pop up in Spaceman Ottawa from time to time,but usually under 500.00.


----------



## LIX (Jun 10, 2009)

Ya i agree way overpriced. They are however great guitars i have a thinline from 73 and had it up for sale on the forums for a fair price. No takers after months, but im glad its still with me. If you can find one for under 700 they can smoke allot of high end guitars with a few upgrades. And the early 70s ibanez f copies had big necks which imo helps the tone that come from these guitars and kinda rare for mij guitars to have big necks. One downfall is the poly finish but most ive seen are pretty thin like my thinline.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

I had a '75 Mann (Ibby for CDN market) that had a nice neck too.


----------

